# Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Hi,
Ich habe die Corsair 100i RGB Platinum Wasserkühlung. Ich habe den Radiator und die Lüfter innen montiert, so das die Luft durch den Radiator nach innen gesaugt wird. ( Es gibt 3 weitere Lüfter, die die Warme Luft oben und hinten wieder ausblasen.)
Jetzt leuchten die Lüfter natürlich schick aber man sieht sie von aussen nicht mehr. Daher die spannende Frage. Kann ich im Gehäuse die Reihenfolge verändern?
Sprich ich schraub erst die Lüfter innen rein und dann den Radiator auf die Lüfter? Oder ist der Radiator zu schwer und alles fängt an zu vibrieren? So könnte ich die leuchtenden Lüfter von aussen sehen. ( Glasgehäuse)


----------



## heamer_GER (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Das sollte Problemlos gehen, trotzdem wäre eine Info zum verwendetem Gehäuse nicht schlecht.


----------



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Gehäuse nennt sich Boostboxx Vega


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bisher die vorderen 3 blauen Lüfter liefen( in der Front) , ist jetzt der Radiator. Und das möchte ich gerne umdrehen so das die Lüfter die Luft ansaugen und gleichzeitig durch den Radiator nach Innen pressen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Also die H100i sollte nach oben, und raus blasen. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das die Pumpe bei einer AIO tiefer als der Radiator liegen sollte....
Aber generell pustest du aktuell warme Luft ins Case. Besser ist das die warme Luft aus dem Radiator direkt raus geht.


----------



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

In den Deckel krieg ich die AIO leider nicht rein. Da ist das Motherboard zu nah. Bleibt nur vorne. Da ich aber eine gute "Ausblasung" hinten im Gehäuse habe, habe ich auch kein Problem damit die Luft reinzusaugen.
Grafikkarte ist immer im angenehmen Temperaturbereich. Die Temps sind soweit ok. Ich hätte halt nur gerne die RGB Beleuchtung der Corsair Lüfter so eingebaut, das ich Sie von aussen sehen kann anstatt nur auf den Radiator zu schauen.


----------



## rubzy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Du willst halt nicht deine Grafikkarte konstant mit warmer Luft beströmen, das mag die nicht  . Lieber den Radiator oben anbringen, so dass die warme Luft schön rausbläst. Die anderen Lüfter nimmst du als "air intake" Lüfter, damit konstant frischluft reinkommt
LG.


----------



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Passt leider nicht in den Deckel...


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

OK, dann lass die Lüfter vorne die Luft durch den Radiator von drinnen nach draußen saugen. Und die anderen Lüfter pusten alle ins Case rein


----------



## masterofcars (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Ich check das mal. Wobei sogar in der Anleitung von der Wasserkühlung drin steht, das er optimal nach innen saugt.

Aber darum ging es nicht zentral. Wesentlich war für mich, ob ich die Lüfter in das Gehäuse schrauben kann und dann den Radiator draufschrauben kann.  Ich probiers mal


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Klar wenn du passende Schrauben dafür hast. machen viele andere auch so


----------



## masterofcars (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*

Hat alles geklappt. Radiator ist anders verbaut. der Lüfter zieht weiter nach Innen. Habe mich weiter dazu entschieden, da ich frische kalte Luft durch den Radiator ziehe, was mir am wichtigsten schien. 
Beleuchtung sieht man zwar nur marginal, da die alten Lüfter deutlich heller waren, aber man sieht wenigstens etwas


----------



## Exolio (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Ganz doofe Frage zur Lüfteranordnung*



rubzy schrieb:


> Du willst halt nicht deine Grafikkarte konstant mit warmer Luft beströmen, das mag die nicht  . Lieber den Radiator oben anbringen, so dass die warme Luft schön rausbläst. Die anderen Lüfter nimmst du als "air intake" Lüfter, damit konstant frischluft reinkommt
> LG.



Hmm, aber die Radis sollten doch gekühlt werden damit diese eben das Wasser kühlen welches wiederum die CPU kühlt...
Oben puste ich doch warme Luft auf die Radis welche dann zwar direkt raus geht aber eben nicht das Wasser kühlt.


----------

